# 85 300zx electric cooling fan



## JMG (Sep 24, 2005)

I have recently had over heating problems. I have noticed the elctric cooling fan does not activate at high temp. I have replaced the eletric cooling fan sensor located on the engine block. I have tested the fan with 12 volts, it runs fine. I have been trying to trace the wiring from the fan, however, i cannot find where it goes to. Does this go to a relay? ANy thoughts on how to diagnos this problem? Thanks!


----------

